# It's out now, Drops Christmas Calendar 2013



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://garnstudio.com/julekalender.php?lang=us


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I wish I knit as fast as I find things I'd like to make


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

All I see is 25 days of the same crocheted heart! What am I not seeing??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> All I see is 25 days of the same crocheted heart! What am I not seeing??


They reveal one a day, apparently. It's not Dec. 1st yet!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

When you click on the heart there will be a pattern. You can only open on the right day. Kinda like the calenders the kids got with chocolates hidden behind doors.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> All I see is 25 days of the same crocheted heart! What am I not seeing??


Each day, beginning Dec, 1, you will be able to click on that day's heart, and a window will open with a winter or holiday-related item to make. You can't open them ahead of time.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Flybreit said:


> Thanks! I wish I knit as fast as I find things I'd like to make


Oh, me too!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

got the no peeking message gotta wait kpers
thank you pin happy


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

You can look at the Christmas Workshop patterns though 

http://garnstudio.com/juleverksted.php?lang=us


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Flybreit said:


> You can look at the Christmas Workshop patterns though
> 
> http://garnstudio.com/juleverksted.php?lang=us


Thanks, Fly...there are SO many great patterns there...even beyond the Dec. 25 last date!!! I appreciate the heads up!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! 

Now if I can just remember to check the site periodically I will be all set.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It is 1st Dec in Australia and I have seen the pattern. Ha Ha LOL. :-D


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks--I love following this day by day every year!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

impatient knitter said:



> All I see is 25 days of the same crocheted heart! What am I not seeing??


You have to click on the day ..ex: Dec.1st..and do so each day...


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Flybreit said:


> Thanks! I wish I knit as fast as I find things I'd like to make


And I wish I had the time to knit all the things I want to knit


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

macde said:


> When you click on the heart there will be a pattern. You can only open on the right day. Kinda like the calenders the kids got with chocolates hidden behind doors.


Yes..Advent Calendars...a nice thing to look forward for the whole month of Dec..


----------



## Bert's Best (Nov 10, 2013)

This is great! Thanks, I didn't know they did this. Fun :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I love Drops patterns, but I didn't know about the calendar!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love their calendar. It is my Advent calendar for a knitter.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Are we suppose to knit a detailed stocking today? I made the heart. came out really nice.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I love DROPS patterns, just have trouble following them.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

If you click on the heart, a pattern shows up for something else. But you can't look ahead so only the one for Dec. 1st works today.


----------



## hazy dazy 49 (Dec 23, 2011)

On Dec 1 click on heart and door will open


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. It is always great for inspiration.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Clever ideas! Can't wait to see all of the patterns.


----------

